# 38 smtih and wesson info



## Mechondo (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a 38 smith and wesson six shot revolver. Serial number V 298264.
I think it has a K frame but I am not sure. I would like to purchase a holster for it but need to know the frame info before ordering.
Thanks


----------

